# Snow bunnies, eat your hearts out...



## mklotz (Feb 17, 2010)

Picture of the indoor/outdoor thermometer sitting on my desk...







True, it's the land of fruits and nuts but you sure can't beat the weather.


----------



## gbritnell (Feb 17, 2010)

Sure Marv, rub it in!!! :redface2:
George


----------



## Twmaster (Feb 17, 2010)

You are a bad bad man Marv


----------



## BigBore (Feb 17, 2010)

You are in an ornery mood today, Marv!  *club*

Ed


----------



## rake60 (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice!

Earlier today I spent an hour helping to get a grocery delivery van out of
back yard. It slid off the street down down a slight embankment into 2 feet 
of snow. We did get it out, but not without ripping the yard up a bit.






Then I have the growing problem of an icicle. 






It's just short of 20 feet long so far. When it comes down, I hope the heavy 
end lands on a thermometer that is reading 75°F.  

Rick


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 17, 2010)

Its a damned good thing we love ya for your smarts and not your empathy-----


----------



## mklotz (Feb 17, 2010)

> It's just short of 20 feet long so far. When it comes down, I hope the heavy
> end lands on a thermometer that is reading 75°F.



LOL. Good one, Rick.

That reminds me. I have to put some ice cube trays in the fridge so we can make martinis tonight. It's not like we can just walk outside when we need ice and pull some off the roof. You don't know how lucky you are.  Well, on second thought, maybe you do.

Judging from all the responses so far, I guess you old sourpusses don't want to hear about ceviche at the beach and the girls' volleyball team?


----------



## gbritnell (Feb 17, 2010)

Only if it involves pictures of the lovely ladies spiking the ball around.
gbritnell


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Feb 17, 2010)

Marv---I was in California 3 years ago. My wife and I flew into Reno, Nevada, and rented a car, then drove up through the gold rush country to Sacramento, then on up to Eureka, then all the way down the coastal highway to San Louis Obispo, then across into Bakersfield, up into the Kern valley reserve area, then out across Death Valley to Vegas. I had heard so many scary stories about the traffic in L.A. that I was afraid to drive any further south, so I missed southern California. I agree, you live in a very beautifull part of the world. I have always loved Canada, but as old age begins to take a toll on me, and the attendant arthritis that goes with it, sometimes I wish I had done like the Joads, 40 years ago.---Brian


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Feb 17, 2010)

Brian, you could have stopped in for a beer. The statue of John Sutter pointing to where he discovered gold on the American River in Coloma is practically a stone's throw from my house. 

It's almost as warm here as it is in LA, 65 degrees outside, 70 in the work shed. 

-T


----------



## Philjoe5 (Feb 17, 2010)

OK Marv. You won't be laughing when all these millions of us in this blasted snow belt pack up our lathes, milling machines, scrap metal etc and move out to join you Rof}. BTW houses are cheap in California, right? 

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## mklotz (Feb 17, 2010)

Philjoe5  said:
			
		

> BTW houses are cheap in California, right?



You betcha - $400 - $600/ft^2 in my neighborhood. Oh, and the sales tax is 9.75%. Don't forget your checkbook among all those tools.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 17, 2010)

Too rich for my blood.
Guess we'll just all just move in with you Marv.

By the way, do you have a pool?
I don't swim much, but I'd love to try nickle plating my
1998 Chevy Tracker just once! A pool would be good.

They thought the move west in 1849 was big.
That one was just about gold.
Wait until this one hits the history books!
Rof}

Rick


----------



## mklotz (Feb 17, 2010)

Oh, you want a pool too? Does your calculator handle exponential notation?

Sorry, no pool. Like a boat, a pool is a large hole in the ground into which one pours money. I live a five minute drive from the Pacific so a pool isn't required - or even desired. 

Before you all get the idea that I'm awash in money, let me explain that I moved to LA in 1963 and bought my present house 33 years ago when things were still sane - or as sane as they ever get out here. In today's market I couldn't afford to buy the house I own.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm crushed!
If there is no pool, I'll just stay in the snow.

We have all had a lot of fun with this thread.
Thanks for that Marv!

Rick


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 17, 2010)

rake60  said:
			
		

> If there is no pool, I'll just stay in the snow.



I'm glad you're speaking for yourself Rick.

5 mins from Pacific.
Cevich at the beach.
Girls volleyball.

An evening with Marv...

I'm working on a plan to get adopted.
It should go as well as most of my plans.


----------



## Bernd (Feb 17, 2010)

We'll all come out to the Nevada border and wave to you Marv when Kalyfornia slides into the Pacific. Rof}

Bernd


----------



## Deanofid (Feb 17, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> True, it's the land of fruits and nuts but you sure can't beat the weather.



I'll take the snow.  (And the 80 deg summers of ID.)


----------



## Seanol (Feb 17, 2010)

As long as the Nevada border stays!.

Besides,
If California slides into the ocean we will lose half of Las Vegas' population on the weekends!

As lovely as California is, they all seem to be here come Friday!

Sean


----------



## joeby (Feb 17, 2010)

Rick,

 I'm scheduled to be in Pomona for the first week in March. How about I swing by Punxy and grab that big icicle. I should be able to find time to adjust Marv's thermometer before I head for home. :big:

Kevin


----------



## vlmarshall (Feb 17, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Picture of the indoor/outdoor thermometer sitting on my desk...



Phooey.. I thought this was going to be a thread about snow.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 18, 2010)

joeby  said:
			
		

> Rick,
> 
> I'm scheduled to be in Pomona for the first week in March. How about I swing by Punxy and grab that big icicle. I should be able to find time to adjust Marv's thermometer before I head for home. :big:
> 
> Kevin



Nope, Marv isn't getting any part of my icicle.
It will not go out rattling around in a mixture of Gin and Vermouth!

I have a 50/50 chance here and a side bet running on the Martini recipe
of choice. Did I win or are those Vodka Martinis?
 ???

Rick


----------



## mklotz (Feb 18, 2010)

Vodka is good for removing stains but who in his right mind would consider drinking the stuff?

No, proper martinis are made by pouring Tanqueray over ice and then stirring gently with an olive that's been marinated in vermouth. 

So, Rick, did you win the bet?


----------



## Maryak (Feb 18, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Vodka is good for removing stains



Both internal and external...................... ;D


----------



## rake60 (Feb 18, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> No, proper martinis are made by pouring Tanqueray over ice and then stirring gently with an olive that's been marinated in vermouth.



I can't say that I have much experience there either.
If my drinks are shaken or even gently stirred, my tee shirt gets wet
when I crack a can open. 
:shrug:

Rick


----------



## Cliff (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey Rick that snow is just part of Global Warming. Cliff


----------



## rake60 (Feb 23, 2010)

Not every one is hating the the snow. My Grand Daughter Molly loves it!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EBHb8XY1WM[/ame]

The snow is still too deep for Molly to make her way back up that little hill
without help, and her Pappy was only able to do it 12 times. :-[

By the way Marv, I finally took the time to mix up a proper Martini here.
I hadn't done that in years. It turned out very nice!
The beer chaser did take the edge off of it.

OK, I am just kidding about the beer chaser thing. 
The ingredients list would probably be revolting enough.
3 parts New Amsterdam gin to 1 part Martini & Rossi extra dry vermouth.

I would what to drink them every night, but if I'm out of beer they'd do in
a pinch. LOL

Rick


----------



## mklotz (Feb 24, 2010)

Rick,

Try a 10:1 ratio. 3:1 is way too much Italian and not enough Dutch/English.

I only once tried martinis with a beer chaser. It was on a sail to Catalina on a friend's boat. Took me about three tries to step on the pier when we reached Avalon.  Never again.

BTW, I meant to ask you. Does Pennsylvania still have that weird system where one has to buy hard liquor at State stores? I remember that from my youth but presume they've done away with it by now.


----------



## rake60 (Feb 24, 2010)

They call them "Wine & Spirits" stores now, but they are still State Stores.
We still have to go to a Distributor or Beverage Store to buy beer as well.
With so few places to purchase from, _everybody knows my name_.

Rick


----------



## mklotz (Feb 24, 2010)

I knew there was a reason I moved out of Pennsylvania as soon as I could. 

I remember "blue laws" too. You couldn't buy alcohol on Sundays. (Apparently the self-righteous legislators thought that sinning should only be done on weekdays.)

One of my biggest surprises upon getting to California was the fact that every supermarket had a liquor section and they were open on Sunday.


----------



## Metal Butcher (Feb 24, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> I knew there was a reason I moved out of Pennsylvania as soon as I could.
> 
> I remember "blue laws" too. You couldn't buy alcohol on Sundays. (Apparently the self-righteous legislators thought that sinning should only be done on weekdays.)
> 
> One of my biggest surprises upon getting to California was the fact that every supermarket had a liquor section and they were open on Sunday.



Marv, I heard the law was passed so that you could sober up on Sunday, after a heavy amount of drinking on Friday and Saturday, allowing you to make it back to work on Monday! 

I heard the reason for the 24/7, and easy access at you local grocery stores is so that 'rattled Californians' can quickly self medicate to calm their nerves, after one of the quakes and tremors.

Is that true? Or is there another reason?

-MB


----------



## mklotz (Feb 24, 2010)

You guys who live back there in snow and hurricane country just want to believe that earthquakes are as bad as the awfulness that nature sends your way. 

We have several earthquakes a day...

http://www.data.scec.org/recenteqs/Maps/Los_Angeles.html

The vast majority of these are undetctable without a seismograph.

I've lived through at least a dozen quakes strong enough to sway the chandeliers or be felt while driving a car. The only damage sustained was a broken hot water heater connector pipe during the Northridge quake.

The total death toll from quakes in California, even including the 1906 quake, is far less than the deaths from hurricanes, tornadoes and flooding in fly-over country.

Yeah, someday the big one will hit and the idiots who work in the high-rise dominoes in downtown LA will be rolling out their 30th floor windows on their desk chairs into the streets below. 

If the big one gets me, so be it. Nobody lives forever. I just hope I have a martini in my hand when I slide into the ocean.


----------



## SAM in LA (Feb 24, 2010)

Marv,

I used to live near San Francisco and have been through several quakes including the one in 1989.

My friends in the S.E. ask me what I was going to do when the "Big One" hit.

I told them that I would miss them after everything East of California slid into the Atlantic Ocean or the Gulf of Mexico.

 Rof}

SAM


----------



## mklotz (Feb 24, 2010)

Where in LA do you live, Sam? Maybe we're neighbors.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Feb 24, 2010)

SAM in LA  said:
			
		

> Marv,
> 
> I used to live near San Francisco and have been through several quakes including the one in 1989.
> 
> ...



Lotta truth to that Sam, since the area West of the San Andreas fault line rises whenever there's a big one, like in 1906. 

-T


----------



## SAM in LA (Feb 24, 2010)

mklotz  said:
			
		

> Where in LA do you live, Sam? Maybe we're neighbors.



Marv,

LA stands for Lower Alabama.

I moved from SF Area many years ago.

SAM


----------



## mklotz (Feb 24, 2010)

SAM in LA  said:
			
		

> Marv,
> 
> LA stands for Lower Alabama.



I think that you're going to find that the majority of the world thinks that LA stands for Los Angeles.


----------



## Troutsqueezer (Feb 24, 2010)

SAM in LA  said:
			
		

> LA stands for Lower Alabama.
> 
> Sam



That hit my funny bone Sam. That's like me saying I live in Lower Pilot Hill (total pop 462). :big:


----------



## seagar (Feb 24, 2010)

"OH" it is great to live in Coffs Harbour ,N.S.W. Australia,where the weather is great one day and wonderfull the next. *beer* Thm:


Ian (seagar).


----------



## wes (Feb 24, 2010)

I can't believe you! That an't fair! We got 10 inches of snow on Feb. 9. I had to shove our road out with the dozer. A D7 and the snow went over the engine! You just live it up.

Wes


----------



## rake60 (Feb 24, 2010)

Look Out Marv!
It's coming your way!







They sure spell Los Angeles funny in that alert. scratch.gif
I'm sure it's just a typo.

Rick


----------

